# Batch stitching lots of panoramas



## hanoman (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello,
i shoot a lot of Panoramas of landscapes and buildings travelling around. Whereas i can automate the HDR Development in Photoshop with a PS Script "Batch HDR..." my trials with PTGUI and Autopano weren't successful. I also looked for an equivalent PS Script working on a folder containing  the single shots of multiple panoramas and generating the resulting panoramas with the Photomerge function.
I would prefer to do the stitching in PS because i shoot without tripod and photoshop is more tolerant than Lightroom. 
Photos taken with a time difference of max. 10sec or with the same gps-data belong normally to the same panorama.
Does anybody know if there are scripts available?
Hannes Löhr
www.pixel-werke.de


----------



## hanoman (Sep 17, 2018)

i just found the solution: Adobe Brige! Auto collections and Process Collections in Photoshop.
Hannes Löhr


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 18, 2018)

Well done, thanks for sharing your solution


----------

